# Looking for Old Fashioned Dill Pickle Recipes



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this site & would appreciate any help you folks can give me. I'd like to find some good Dill Pickle recipes. I grew up spending summers on the farms of my aunt & uncles & helped make pickles a couple of times, but that was 50+ years ago & of course, being a kid, I didn't pay much attention to the "details". All I can remember, is putting the dill, garlic cloves, pickling spice & cucumbers in the jars & pouring the boiling vinegar & water over them, putting lids on & that's about it. 
Would appreciate any & all pickle recipes & any word of wisdom from all you canning guru's. Thanks in advance


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

As far as I can tell, that IS about it 

And once you make a batch of brine you like, it seems to be reusable forever. I bring in cucumbers from the garden, wash em, plunk em in the jar of brine I've used before, shove it in the microwave until it gets hot, put the lid on and that's it. If the pickles turned dark green, it was hot enough. If they're still light green, it wasn't hot enough. Nuke em some more.

You can toss other things in there too. Like peppers, tomatoes, whatever.

I store jalapenos in straight vinegar and water. No heat. They're good on pizza, salsa, mac n cheese, whatever I want jalapenos for.

I'm not a guru or anything, but that's what I do. I tend to like Rachel Ray's recipes. They're simple and tasty.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Adding a grape leaf to the jar helps to keep pickles crisp.

I'm not a real big pickle lover, but Try allrecipes.com and tasteofhome.com for some really interesting recipes. I found several there, and family loved them.

Good luck. Come back and share what worked for you 

PS. I've never canned in the microwave and I never re-use brine. Might want to check out the Ball Blue Book for canning instructions.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Weren't "old-fashioned" pickles fermented rather than brined?


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

Yes, I think so, but wouldn't the "taste" part of the ingredients would be the same?


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Mennonite Community Cookbook has what you are looking for. You can find it on ebay. There is an 8 day recipe in this book as well. The recipes call for larger amounts due to the size of families of the time period these recipes are from.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your reply's, I'll definitely let you all know how they turn out. Thanks again, I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site & would appreciate any help you folks can give me. I'd like to find some good Dill Pickle recipes. I grew up spending summers on the farms of my aunt & uncles & helped make pickles a couple of times, but that was 50+ years ago & of course, being a kid, I didn't pay much attention to the "details". All I can remember, is putting the dill, garlic cloves, pickling spice & cucumbers in the jars & pouring the boiling vinegar & water over them, putting lids on & that's about it.
> Would appreciate any & all pickle recipes & any word of wisdom from all you canning guru's. Thanks in advance


I have one that is Dill pickles and says they're hot but they're not hot. All the teens and kids love them that have tried them here.


20-25 (dill size) cucumbers
1/4 tsp. alum per qt. jar
1 clove garlic (" " "
1 tsp. dill seed " " "
1 tsp. dill weed " " "
1 hot pepper " " "
1 grape leaf " " "

Pack grape leaf and all seasoning items into the quart jars and then put in the cucumbers.
Combine 1 quart vinegar, not quite 3/4 cup canning salt, 3 quarts water. Bring to a rolling boil. Heat jar lids like you're suppose to, so they will seal, fill jars and seal.
Will make about 6 quarts.

Using FRESH dill weed in these just makes it! I always add rather large grape leaves as well to each jar.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I've tried many recipes but its hard to beat the Ball Dill Pickle mix, real spices and it tastes great...it even has calcium chloride in it (pickle crisp) to make the pickles crunchy.


----------

